
Chinese man caught by facial recognition at pop concert - DanBC
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/amp/world-asia-china-43751276
======
rahimnathwani
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16828973](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16828973)

------
ashelmire
Why wait? Enjoy your dystopian future today!

